# Christmas trees



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

We are putting ours up on Sunday thought it might be a nice idea if we put our photos in this thread of our trees.Must admit slightly dubious as to how woddy will react to the tree, no chance of putting any choccy decs on the tree this year me thinks lol.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 2, 2010)

Were putting ours up on Friday night............now the wee man is walking, its him we will need to keep an eye on...............


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 2, 2010)

Must admit I probably wont put mine up till around 18th or 19th - if we had nippers would probably do sooner  hopefully next year we'll have a couple of rug rats and do it nice and early - (little silent prayer) 

Will try and post picture tho when we do !!


----------



## shiv (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll be helping put up the tree at my mum's when I go back on the 11th or 12th...if trains are running, that is! It's our tradition to put it up the weekend after my mum's birthday (4th).


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 2, 2010)

Our rubbish little fake one in the flat will probably go up next weekend. Work tree went up yesterday. One at my parents' will go up on the 23rd or 24th


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2010)

Like all the other decorations, it'll be Christmas Eve in our house. We do have an advent wreath though, something we've had every year since we were stationed in Germany. We usually have a get together with family and friends on Christmas Eve, put the tree up and decorate it then have mulled wine or spiced chocolate and hot mince pies. I spent an hour last night sticking dozens of cloves into a couple of oranges which are now sitting on the mantelpiece and stinking up the whole house. They'll probably last into January.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad to see someone else doing German-influenced decorating, Alison!  I prefer to put the tree up Christmas Eve, and it'll probably happen then this year. We put ours up late at home, because that's always what my Mum did when she was younger (she's half German), and because we're too cheap to pay for a tree when it's full price!


----------



## Akasha (Dec 2, 2010)

I brought my tree last week. 
10 squid for a 3.9ft tree, baubals and lights. 
Other half wanted to put it up last nite.
I won and it will prob go up the second weekend of december.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 2, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Like all the other decorations, it'll be Christmas Eve in our house. We do have an advent wreath though, something we've had every year since we were stationed in Germany. We usually have a get together with family and friends on Christmas Eve, put the tree up and decorate it then have mulled wine or spiced chocolate and hot mince pies. I spent an hour last night sticking dozens of cloves into a couple of oranges which are now sitting on the mantelpiece and stinking up the whole house. They'll probably last into January.




This sounds like a lovely scene from a Christmas movie 

I would normally put mine up around the 2nd weekend of December but if we are still snowed in this weekend will do it this weekend.


----------



## grandma (Dec 2, 2010)

Hubby has always wanted ours up as today is because it is his birthday today. but in 36 years he has never got his way. He did put it up the first year and I moved it in to the bedroom out of the way. But think he will still ask tonight can I put the tree up. NO.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 2, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Like all the other decorations, it'll be Christmas Eve in our house. We do have an advent wreath though, something we've had every year since we were stationed in Germany. We usually have a get together with family and friends on Christmas Eve, put the tree up and decorate it then have mulled wine or spiced chocolate and hot mince pies. I spent an hour last night sticking dozens of cloves into a couple of oranges which are now sitting on the mantelpiece and stinking up the whole house. They'll probably last into January.



Alison please tell me the secret of these orange and clove thingys.  I tried to do some last year and all that happened was they went mouldy


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

I doubt we'll have any decorations this year. I'm staying with my dad and he hasn't mentioned anything about them anyway *cry*


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2010)

We always put ours up the weekend before Christmas (ish), and as Christmas Day is a Saturday this year, I can more or less guarantee that ours will be going up on the 18th !!

xx


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 2, 2010)

Having a real tree so don't want it too soon. But as soon as is practical. 

With all the trimmings.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Having a real tree so don't want it too soon. But as soon as is practical.
> 
> With all the trimmings.
> 
> Rob



ooooh you must put a Piccy up of that cant wait.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 2, 2010)

Like all good things Steff, you'll have to wait for it ! 

Rob


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 2, 2010)

I shall be gutted this year as not having a real christmas true But money is tight so it be a artifical one borrowed from my daughter

But tradition will still hold tree up a week before christmas and down on the 5th January...

One of my Aunties when she was alive would wait until late christmas eve to put christmas decorations up, then they would be taken down first thing boxing morning


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Like all good things Steff, you'll have to wait for it !
> 
> Rob



tease!!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd better make sure it lives up to the hype now


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> I'd better make sure it lives up to the hype now



Yes or i'll send the dog around and ruin it


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> ooooh you must put a Piccy up of that cant wait.



Hi Steffie

How do we I add a photo to the site?

Thanks Sheilagh


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hi Steffie
> 
> How do we I add a photo to the site?
> 
> Thanks Sheilagh



er i dont know how,i take mine on the webcam on my laptop then just upload them that way,Northerner can you tell Sheilagh how its done ..


----------



## margie (Dec 2, 2010)

I have put a couple of Christmas bits up - a 12 days of Christmas Cross Stitch and a Natvity one - they are easy to get hold of the tree is in the attic and I can't see it going up any time soon.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hi Steffie
> 
> How do we I add a photo to the site?
> 
> Thanks Sheilagh



A lot of us use photobucket Sheilagh, it's quite easy once you get used to it.

http://photobucket.com/

It's free to sign up. Then you just upload the photos you want to put on the forum - once they have been uploaded you move the mouse over the picture and you get a list of code lines to copy, you copy the bottom (IMG) line by clicking on it then pasting it (CTRL V) into the post you want to display it in


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 2, 2010)

me  and my other half started putting christmas deccies up yesterday and finished them today i will take photos of it if i can figure out how to upload them from my phone

*DOES ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO STOP A 13 WEEK OLD KITTEN FROM CLIMBING THE TREE????* she is driving me nuts every time my back is turned for a second pppppplease hhhhhhhelp


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> me  and my other half started putting christmas deccies up yesterday and finished them today i will take photos of it if i can figure out how to upload them from my phone
> 
> *DOES ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO STOP A 13 WEEK OLD KITTEN FROM CLIMBING THE TREE????* she is driving me nuts every time my back is turned for a second pppppplease hhhhhhhelp



nooooo dont we have a 7 Month old pup and im dreading it come sunday x


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 2, 2010)

at least puppies cant climb trees they cant only knock then over (talking from experience) i bet yours will be a perfect angel when the tree goes up.....

sparkle the kitten is climbing up a 6ft tree to the top and is a it too playful and doesnt take no for a answer i got another 2 cats which are older and i never remember them being this wild...


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

Me and the boys put ours up today seeing as we were snowed in thought we may as well do something constructive 

topcat123 2 christmas' ago our cat Tinkerbelle was 11 weeks old and she used to lie in the bottom branches of the christmas tree (ouch) its gets easier tho now shes 2 this year she just walked over the tree as if to say whats all the fuss about and walked away , she is still rather partical to rolling a fallen bauble or 2 across the floor


----------



## Monica (Dec 3, 2010)

We'll probably put the tree up the weekend before Christmas. 

I don't have an advent wreath (also a swiss tradition), as I have no table big enough to put it on. But we light a candle every night.


----------



## shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Tree and deccies will go up a couple of days before Christmas and be down by
6th Jan! Bah Humbug . . . . . . . LOL


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 3, 2010)

My birthday is on the 14th, so we'll put the tree up the following weekend. Planning on getting a real tree, as we've nowhere to keep an artifical one for the rest of the year!

However, we are snowed in with no sign of the weather improving anytime soon. So we might not have any kind of tree at all


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

You will just need to get your snow boots on and get hiking..........

Are the shops quite faraway..............?


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 3, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> You will just need to get your snow boots on and get hiking..........
> 
> Are the shops quite faraway..............?



The shopping centre's just a few minutes way. It's just walkable for my OH at the moment, but I'll break a bone if I try to get there! The shops there are pretty rubbish - I think we can get decorations, but no trees 

Just hoping the snow GOES AWAY!


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2010)

Well to cheer myself up the tree has gone up, just gotta get the decs on now which son will do when he gets in from school.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well to cheer myself up the tree has gone up, just gotta get the decs on now which son will do when he gets in from school.



Tonight is the night for me too...............as soon as its up I will take a pic.........


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Tonight is the night for me too...............as soon as its up I will take a pic.........



Bet you beat me to it haha.


----------



## newbs (Dec 3, 2010)

We are planning to put ours up next weekend.  Our youngest has just started walking so thought she would be straight at the tree but her reaction to the big trees in shops etc has been one of terror so not sure what will happen at home!  She loves all other decorations but not trees by the look of it.


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi this is our tree.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 3, 2010)

Yipee putting my tree up tomorrow, the earliest that I've ever had the decorations up....I can't wait


----------



## HelenP (Dec 3, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well to cheer myself up the tree has gone up, just gotta get the decs on now which son will do when he gets in from school.



Haha, you're nicer than me!!  I don't let ANYone else do my tree!!  Once I've wrestled with the flippin' lights, I LOVE putting all the stuff on it!!

xx


----------



## traceycat (Dec 3, 2010)

awwh love your tree steffie hun. what does the new puppy think of it?


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2010)

traceycat said:


> awwh love your tree steffie hun. what does the new puppy think of it?



He fussed around abit when we were putting it together and putting the decs on but has not been near it since, id call that a result hun lol x


----------



## traceycat (Dec 3, 2010)

awh good, hopefuly he will just be fasinated by it an look at it, fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Lovely tree Steff  I think I'm just going to put the picture up on my laptop, saves all that messing about with lights and decorations


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 3, 2010)

Love your tree steff, we usually put our decs up on the 14th or thereabouts.  It's my dad's birthday and so a bit of a tradition.  I made a tree several years ago from one of those pyramid shaped plant supports, like an upside down icecream cone.  I sprayed it silver and attached gold lights to the sides with gold pipecleaners (cut down) then I deck it in tinsel and little bits that I've collected over the years.  It stands in the hearth and around the bottom I put lots of little knitted toys and ornaments, all of which have a story to tell!  One of the items is a reindeer and mr sparkles always takes exception to him and drags him off by his legs!!  I think Paul will have to get it all down from the attic this year.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice tree Steffie. 

I don't do decorations, because I'm usually around visiting the family. The only time I had anything up was when my big sis and her family stayed for Christmas a couple of years ago and brought the decorations with them! Ho hum


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Cmon novo wheres your piccy friday was a long time ago


----------



## traceycat (Dec 7, 2010)

my tree, sorry the pic is very small


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Cmon novo wheres your piccy friday was a long time ago



Your right........I havent got one, but I will get the misses to send me a pic right now..........


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

And here it is........................


----------



## margie (Dec 7, 2010)

It looks like Santa has already visited you novorapidboi.


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent trees trace and boi, wow so much under there already boi


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Excellent trees trace and boi, wow so much under there already boi



All our shopping is done believe it or not, my woman is the envy of all out friends, there is actually more in the back room for friends and family but we dont want Leon to fiddle with them, although he has been very good with the presents that are there, dont know if he knows what they are really......


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> All our shopping is done believe it or not, my woman is the envy of all out friends, there is actually more in the back room for friends and family but we dont want Leon to fiddle with them, although he has been very good with the presents that are there, dont know if he knows what they are really......



I bet she is, im no typical woman lol i like to get mine done as close to the 25th as poss, pure madness some may say but hay i always get good gifts so thats all that matters......we wont bother putting pressies under the tree only because of a very curious young pup


----------



## HelenP (Dec 7, 2010)

Novorapidboi - I LURRRRV the lamp you have in the corner!!

xx


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 15, 2010)

AS promised, here is a photo of our christmas tree which we've put up and decorated this evening. We're very pleased with our little piece of coniferous wonderment 






The pressies are all shoved underneath as best we can. There's only the 2 of us but since Sarah's had some strange christmases in the past, we're going for an all out traditional one ! 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> AS promised, here is a photo of our christmas tree which we've put up and decorated this evening. We're very pleased with our little piece of coniferous wonderment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed Rob ty for remembering x


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you Steff. You're very welcome 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2010)

*bumping*

cmon guys weres all your piccies of your trees, get them on here x


----------



## Monica (Dec 20, 2010)

Steffie said:


> cmon guys weres all your piccies of your trees, get them on here x



I'll try, but I can't promise, my igloo picci didn't work until Alan fixed it.


----------



## Monica (Dec 20, 2010)

Hope it worked. This photo was actually taken 3 years ago, but it looks about the same as now. The girls usually buy one bauble every year. That's why it looks higgeldy piggeldy.


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2010)

ty monica a really nice tree xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 20, 2010)

I LOVE my tree, but was disappointed with the way it looks in the pics I took, and therefore reluctant to post a pic on here, it doesn't reflect its true gorgeousness, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm its a tree, im sure no one will think any less of you


----------



## HelenP (Dec 21, 2010)

Just joshing!!







And here it is slightly out of focus, which i think is better, you can see the lights, lol.






xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Gorgeous Helen!


----------



## Monica (Dec 21, 2010)

lovely Helen


----------



## Monica (Dec 21, 2010)

Steffie said:


> ty monica a really nice tree xx



Thanks, I should have added, that there are lots of handmade baubles on there, which the girls made themselves at school. Right down from nursery.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice Alan,bet its nice sitting around that fire on a cold winters night


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Steffie said:


> very nice Alan,bet its nice sitting around that fire on a cold winters night



It would be if I could afford to turn it on!  Mind you, it's +1 degree here, so I'm sweating like a Chilean miner!


----------



## margie (Dec 21, 2010)

At this rate our Christmas tree won't be up - its still in the attic and OH doesn't seem to want to go up there. I do have advent calendars, a small Nativity scene, stocking and cross stitches up.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Here's mine:



Is it just me, or can anyone else see a little figurine of a (shy) lady in the right hand side of Northey's fire??  (I know it's just the way the coals are sat, really, but I often see 'things' in wallpaper patterns, crumpled fabric etc etc !!)

(Unless times is 'ard, and Northey's burning family heirlooms to keep warm, lol)

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 21, 2010)

Actually, the more I look, the more I'm convinced it's not coal, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Actually, the more I look, the more I'm convinced it's not coal, lol.
> 
> xx



OK, so I burn Lilliputians to keep warm - I ran out of elves!  


(I see what you mean!)


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 21, 2010)

we havent got ours out yet and graham keep asking for it but we are doing the baby room(we have to split a double in two single) we have so much mess in the living room and the loft the tree is in the loft somewhere so maybe tomorrow when we have the new carpet down in the children bedroom


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 22, 2010)

I've not been in the Christmas spirit this year, as it's the first year without dad (he passed away in January) we lost my 9 years ago in January...  

Managed to start putting the tree up tonight, with Top of the pops 2 Christmas special! to get me more into the Christmas mood...

Then they played Bony M's Christmas hit, Brown girl in the ring (I think that it's title) I looked at Les, said it's mum's faviourate Christmas song, and burst into floods of tears, and been very tearful all night as the realisation that mum or dad will won't be here...


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's mine - if it works!





Oh it did work!!  This is fun!  It is a home made tree, I like being different!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

How creative Karen! It's lovely!


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you  we have had it for several years now and it doesn't take up too much room and we quite like it.  Mind you I did have one friend last year who looked at all our decorations and said "where are you going to put your tree?"  I just glared at her and said "that's my tree!!" Lol


----------



## sas77 (Dec 22, 2010)

OK. Here goes - I have never put a piccie on here. I hope it looks nice:


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooh that's pretty.  I'd never put a pic on here before either, it's good when it works isn't it?!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

sas77 said:


> OK. Here goes - I have never put a piccie on here. I hope it looks nice:



Beautiful colours!


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks girls those trees are gorgeous x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

My neighbour just gave me this, what a lovely thought!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 22, 2010)

Awww, that's nice.

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2010)

A very nice neighbour there, if it was ours it would of been a firework thru the door


----------



## Monica (Dec 22, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Thank you  we have had it for several years now and it doesn't take up too much room and we quite like it.  Mind you I did have one friend last year who looked at all our decorations and said "where are you going to put your tree?"  I just glared at her and said "that's my tree!!" Lol



Well, I like your tree, it's very unusual!


----------



## Monica (Dec 22, 2010)

What a lovely neighbour, Alan.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 22, 2010)

Monica said:


> Well, I like your tree, it's very unusual!



Thank you Monica, it's a plant support thingy sprayed silver.  I tied lights to it and then each year just add tinsel and other bits and pieces, some of the decorations are things like glittery gift tags I've had on presents over the years.  I suppose some people think it's a bit mad, but it pleases me


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 22, 2010)

Northy - that's nice of your neighbour.  Very thoughtful.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Northy - that's nice of your neighbour.  Very thoughtful.



She's a lovely woman. For the past year she has been caring for her ex-husband who the doctors failed to diagnose with cancer until it was far too late to treat, so she has had a very difficult time. He died a couple of months ago. Her son is autistic too, and yet she still finds time to think of and care for others.


----------

